
Tom Cruise's jacket says a lot about Hollywood's craven attitude to China - aaron695
https://www.smh.com.au/national/tom-cruise-s-jacket-is-a-little-detail-that-says-a-lot-about-hollywood-s-craven-attitude-to-china-20200810-p55k4k.html
======
djohnston
It's undeniable, but arguably not surprising from an institution that has
really distanced itself from artistry over the past 30 years. The incessant
deluge of cookie cutter marvel garbage reveals that it's only about maximizing
profits to a global audience, and China is a huge market.

~~~
nix23
>cookie cutter marvel garbage

THANK you so much for saying that, it's so true!

And not just Hollywood just look how they slaughtered StartTrek, showing gays
lesbians and strong woman's is totally good, but on the other side torturing
Animals being a War-horny Civilization and all in all the total opposite of
Gene Roddenberry's vision is just disgusting, they don't even understand the
material and fan-base they work with (Star Trek Discovery)....damn assholes,
now i watch The Expanse.

~~~
djohnston
+1 on the expanse, i was sad when i finished the series. Bobbie Draper is one
of the most bamf i've ever seen.

~~~
nix23
>Bobbie Draper

Oh yes..what a character!!

EDIT: But all of them are really well written and quite on point with the
books.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Thanks to PEN America for putting together that report. Here's the link to the
original report.[1] I knew about Tom Cruise's jacket but I learned about a lot
of other examples that I didn't know about.

[1] [https://pen.org/report/made-in-hollywood-censored-by-
beijing...](https://pen.org/report/made-in-hollywood-censored-by-beijing/)

------
ALittleLight
I feel tension between wanting to resist a tribalist impulse "China is bad
because it's a peer competitor" and a moral impulse to oppose the bad actions
of China, e.g. oppression in Hong Kong or of the Uyghur population or
imprisoning dissidents with their children.

On net, I think I favor economic separation from China. I haven't done enough
reading though to really understand expected outcomes.

~~~
nix23
Reminds me allot of that:

[https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/how-hollywood-
helped-...](https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/how-hollywood-helped-
hitler-595684)

Yes yes History repeats itself over and over.

------
diogenescynic
Disney reduced John Boyega’s role in the Star Wars movies they released in
China to appease racist attitudes towards blacks in China. Seems like we
thought capitalism would co-opt China but really it’s been the other way
around.

